# What the DHL man has just brought me...



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

A new L1:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, that's a first - a gravity defying espresso machine! Enjoy your new machine.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hurrah , now the fun begins .....


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Is that better?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats man, it's well worth the wait


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would you like to swop some original, now out of print plastic handles for your wenge?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Would you like to swop some original, now out of print plastic handles for your wenge?


Now that's funny, god loves a trier .....


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

The fun has started... Getting it out of the box... Nearly there...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

hey, some people love plastic! Anyway, I have a set coming but I do not think they will be a patch on the wood I have recently bought for my turner. Am getting two more sets made, in walnut and elm. Also, hoping to get wooden lid for my k10 when it comes, and the wood turner is going to work and produce a couple of tamping stands as well as alternate handles (in time for xmas!) and other bits and pieces...........well, thats the plan anyway!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Congratulations MarkyP, very nice machine!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> hey, some people love plastic! Anyway, I have a set coming but I do not think they will be a patch on the wood I have recently bought for my turner. Am getting two more sets made, in walnut and elm. Also, hoping to get wooden lid for my k10 when it comes, and the wood turner is going to work and produce a couple of tamping stands as well as alternate handles (in time for xmas!) and other bits and pieces...........well, thats the plan anyway!


Xmas handles? Made of holly ? Let us know how you get on marky!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

just need to put all of the bits on...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xmas handles? Made of holly?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Group's in, protective film is off (what a job!) nearly time to fill her up and let her rip!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Don't forget the lever.........


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

fantastic, isn't that the 4th new L1 on here this week. Do you have to tighten / straighten the steam & water nuts on delivery.....they look on funny angles & not vertical.

enjoy the L1


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's the new machine in it's place:









you've got to feel sorry for the Expo, who's been relegated to the corner:


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> fantastic, isn't that the 4th new L1 on here this week. Do you have to tighten / straighten the steam & water nuts on delivery.....they look on funny angles & not vertical.
> 
> enjoy the L1


Nope, I've just moved them around - they're on a ball joint...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Soon we will need to change our name to Coffee Forums London....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Never feel sorry for Brewtus. Hes a trooper.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am not jealous at all, no, not at all, I don't want one, no I don't, really I don't, well not much, well maybe a little, er yes I want one!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Never feel sorry for Brewtus. Hes a trooper.


...and to think I doubted him!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So pulled some shots?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I have!

The first one was great but a bit too fast still very drinkable... Went finer with the second shot, a little too fine though, backed off a bit for the third, Wow! Bingo!!!

I had a go at some milk, very similar steam performance to the Expo so no drama's other than it being a little awkward as the steam arm is on the opposite side!

I'm happy, very happy!

That's with my Mazzer mini-e. I'm just waiting on my grinder motor returning from its holidays and life will be sweet!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brilliant ! If I learnt anything in the last week, grind finer , tamp less, dose less. My tamp is feather light compared to the week before. What coffee you using ?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tips on prep, do you nutate?

I'm on the last remnants of the Horsham TDSOL.

I've got some Londinium Malawi Palwamba that I took out of the freezer this morning next, and some Rave Monsooned Malabar or Yigacheffe Dumerso after that!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> Thanks for the tips on prep, do you nutate?
> 
> I'm on the last remnants of the Horsham TDSOL.
> 
> I've got some Londinium Malawi Palwamba that I took out of the freezer this morning next, and some Rave Monsooned Malabar or Yigacheffe Dumerso after that!


Rather personal question







...... No I don't, more down to being cack handed though. I believe others do though. Might give it a go when the naked portafilter arrives and I see how bad my distribution is







. The londinium should be good . Have a play , though , do what ends up tasting best for you . Play with the pre infusion etc. I think more than anything , it's just so god dam satisfying pulling the lever.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I think that's levers down to a tee, it's the involvement you have in a shot that's really satisfying!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

So, are you hanging on to the Brewtus? would be very interested if you are looking to sell at any point (feel free to PM me) thx


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry Aphellion, it's spoken for!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

MarkyP said:


> Sorry Aphellion, it's spoken for!


No worries mate, enjoy the new L1


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks!

I certainly hope to!!!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

...and I am!

Some really good shots from it today, now it's partnered with the K30 and after a some helpful advice from coffeechap and mrboots2u - thanks guys!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

great news mark, glad you are getting to grips with the combo, it can only get better and better.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Bit of a wobble this morning as I upped the dose to 16g, and had to fiddle with grind and tamp but got there in the end - two lovely shots of the Londinium Malawi in a Latte.

I've started descaling the Expo ready for it's repatriation to Scotland...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

love to see a video of someones new L1 in action?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got to do a bit of reorganisation today as the L1 is blocking the entrance to a cupboard... That and I need to get the Expo boxed up. But I will, promise!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Waiting for the naked portafilter. Plus these videos are hard to do on your own......


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats MarkyP fantastic machine, welcome to the club.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

This is becoming an L1 club on here, you guys need your members club ties


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't believe it's been a week already but as the saying goes - time flies when you're having fun!

Things are getting better and better, I am starting to get consistently good results now that I've got my head around it all.

I've upped the dose to 16g in the standard double basket, don't tamp at all, I'm just using the weight of the tamper with a little nutation and then a polish and 27 seconds later have great results!

I'm still getting a little water left on the puck, so will need to loosen the grind a tad... I'm 4 whole settings from the burrs touching at the moment ! All those issues I thought I had with my grinder are forgotten!!!

I'm loving this.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> This is becoming an L1 club on here, you guys need your members club ties


I am on this l1 owners club merchandise,!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I am on this l1 owners club merchandise,!!!


Tie? Baseball cap? Pens?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Bumper sticker?


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a DHL woman round here, but two big boxes came today.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonder what that could be?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm all for equality...


----------

